# Sunflower patch



## mlbfish (Jul 18, 2011)

Took a few pictures at the sunflower field on highway 9. Grand-daughter had a ball. Except for all the bee's.


----------



## cornpile (Jul 19, 2011)

Beautiful settings for some nice pics.I think the last shot is a knockout.


----------



## leo (Jul 19, 2011)

mighty fine shots Mike


----------



## Hoss (Jul 19, 2011)

Great shots, Mike.  You had yourself an exceptional model to work with too.

Hoss


----------



## quinn (Jul 19, 2011)

nice find and great little model!


----------



## wvdawg (Jul 19, 2011)

Nicely done - great opportunity for some real good shots!


----------



## carver (Jul 19, 2011)

She's a cute little girl,and looks like she is enjoying her granddaddy's attention.


----------



## mlbfish (Jul 19, 2011)

Thanks all.
She kinda camera hog. That works just fine for me. The family can believe she's not blind from all the camera flashes for the last 9 years.


----------



## Hookum (Jul 20, 2011)

Gorgeous shots!  I've been looking for a place like that to shoot a few shots with my 69 Camaro.  Care to share the location?  PM works too, thank you!!!!!


----------



## mlbfish (Jul 20, 2011)

Nice camaro. This is located about 2 miles south of Hwy 141 on hwy 9. This is at the intersection of Majors road and hwy 9. 3-4 miles south of Cumming.


----------



## Hookum (Jul 21, 2011)

I'll try and check it out this weekend.  Thank you again!


----------

